Ask HN: How to convert software development blogging into a side business? - kkcorps
======
verdverm
Build a follow, build a product, tell audience.

Ads? Particularly jobverts for niche skills.

Depends on what you blog about and how many regular readers you have

------
sharemywin
add youtube videos of the tutorials.

